# More wildlife for the In-ko-pah Railroad!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've created a few more wildlife figures: . . . Two red-tail hawks One roadrunner One western diamondback rattlesnake Two red diamondbacks One king snake ... and three more jackrabbits... . 







. 
. . . 







. 
. . . 







. 
. . . 







. 
. . .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness! We'll have to start calling you "Marlin Perkins."


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!  Very impressive work, Ray.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice









Great paint job on the tricky rattler patterns.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*They look GREAT, Ray! *







(But now you have to do a *"Wile-E-Coyote" *







figure to chase the *"Road Runner"! *







). *Tom*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great looking figures Ray! Nice work on the claws.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Ray, 
could you PLEASE tell us details? 
what materials are you using?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Sculpy "Premo" clay. Construction is pretty basic, using techniques similar to making human figures. The animals are small enough that I don't bother making an armature. I don't try to sculpt the whole thing before baking it. Instead, I bake it after each step. 

The legs of the birds are made of thin brass rod. For the hawk's feet, I used some copper wire that I unwound off a coil from an old circuit board. The wire was twisted around the brass rod, glued in place with Liquid Nails, and then trimmed to length. 


The jackrabbits' ears were made separately, by pressing a small, thin blob of clay over the pointed brass rod that is my primary shaping tool. The ears were baked, then glued to the heads using Liquid Nails and a little clay.

The figures are painted with Apple Barrel and "Craft Smart" acrylics. The rattlesnakes were the trickiest to paint. I started with a base coat of a light color. Then I added the dark diamond pattern. Next I used a lighter shade to create the triangular markings on the sides, between the diamonds, leaving a thin band of the base color showing between the triangles and the diamonds. Then I touched up the thin band as needed, and made it a little lighter in the center.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the clay can also be carved or sanded after baking, and I frequently do both as needed to refine the shape of the figure.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Ray. 

Those critters are spectacular.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

No lions or tigers or bears! Oh my! I can't see the images, they are not showing up for me


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks, Ray.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Richard, if you still can't see the images here, try this: 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_Wildlife.html


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Korm!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those look Great!!!!


----------

